# Recently Dug



## Relic_Hunter (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey everyone:
       I'm kinda new here on the forum.......I recently dug this from an old dump my friend and I have been working....... I thought it was very interesting and decided to share it here to see if anyone could help me with the history, date and value.... Thanks for looking. All comments are greatly appreciated. 
 The word - Puritan encircles the base.
 Below is what is embossed on the bottom. 
PURITAN​Reg. U.S. Pat. Off.​Original​Dutch Oven​Baked Beans​Des. Pat. Applied For​11​


----------



## epackage (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's yours with a top on it....The last few on e-bay didn't sell but it's a cool little jar that you cooked the beans and served it in as well, seems to be made in the mid 1930'shttp://216.223.90.51:81/search~S0?/...,1,1,B/frameset&FF=ofm0187en&1,1,/endreferer/


----------



## Relic_Hunter (Nov 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: epackage
> 
> Here's yours with a top on it....The last few on e-bay didn't sell but it's a cool little jar that you cooked the beans and served it in as well, seems to be made in the mid 1930'shttp://216.223.90.51:81/search~S0?/ofm0187en/ofm0187en/1,1,1,B/l856~b1151899&FF=
> ofm0187en&1,1,,1,0/startreferer//search~S0/ofm0187en/ofm0187en/1,1,1,B/frameset&FF=ofm0187en&1,1,/endreferer/


 
 Thank so much for the quick response and information. Value isn't all that important to me.... Don't get me wrong I love digging the valueable one as well.... But I like bottles and jars that are unique in origin and / or design, just because they are different.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 25, 2009)

welcome to the forum relic_hunter. 

 great bunch of very knowledgable people in here. 

 stick around and enjoy the crowd!!

 jim


----------

